# Blue crab, crawfish boil pix



## BigAL (Apr 18, 2010)

Wanted the kids to try something new, and have another crawfish boil. Ordered a dozen blue crab, steamed 8 and boiled 4. Also had the crawfish boil and did some shrimp, U12 w/head on, also new to us(size and head on)

Alot of work for the meat on the crab, they didn't care for that. Crawfish was a hit, again. Got the kids to suck the heads, they really liked the taste of the juice!

The shrimp.....well the really nice guy who did the cook'n over cooked the shrimp. Did I mention he is a really nice guy?  They were still "ok" but not the best.

Very few dead crawfish, can't say enough good things about LA crawfish co. 

Here are some pix.

1 Dead crab.


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 18, 2010)

You boiled blue crab?  Oh the horror!  

The dead one was too blue.. I know ya had em shipped but you want them looking muddy.  Beautiful Blues tend to be too light in the meat department vs size.

Looks like you had a good time though, and looks right tastey.


----------



## BigAL (Apr 18, 2010)

FrankZ said:


> You boiled blue crab? Oh the horror!
> 
> The dead one was too blue.. I know ya had em shipped but you want them looking muddy. Beautiful Blues tend to be too light in the meat department vs size.
> 
> Looks like you had a good time though, and looks right tastey.


 
I only did 4 of them!  C'mon! 

That is interesting about the color.  Thanks, Frank!  btw, it was a good time. 

later


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 18, 2010)

Speaking of crawfish. Why is it so small? Back in Ukraine when we would catch some for diner or lunch, well or for any other times in the day. It was always very big. Size of a lobster at least. Why is it?

Oh and there is no better side for a bit than crawfish.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 18, 2010)

looks just wonderful to me. wish my mkt. did a better job with sea food. i love lobster and they never have it.


----------



## BigAL (Apr 19, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> Speaking of crawfish. Why is it so small? Back in Ukraine when we would catch some for diner or lunch, well or for any other times in the day. It was always very big. Size of a lobster at least. Why is it?
> 
> Oh and there is no better side for a bit than crawfish.


 
I guess we call the big ones, lobster size, well...lobsters.  IIRC, I read that real big crawfish are in the 8-10/# size.

If the crawfish you had were the size of lobsters, how could you tell them apart?  Claws?  Sounds interesting, and delicious!


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 19, 2010)

BigAL said:


> ...
> If the crawfish you had were the size of lobsters, how could you tell them apart?


 


Well, maybe it was a size of not a very big lobster. Lobsters do not live in rivers or pans/lakes. And on the opposite crawfish is not a sea/ocean creature either.

What is 8-10/# represent? 


Oh, also I meant to say “the best side for the Beer” not “bit”, how did I ménage that I don’t know.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 19, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> ...What is 8-10/# represent? ...



That tells you there is an average of 8 to 10 items per pound.  That's the way shrimp are sized as well.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you Andy. So by the same token how many avarage lobsters per pound?


----------



## BigAL (Apr 19, 2010)

sorry.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 19, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> Thank you Andy. So by the same token how many avarage lobsters per pound?



That would be 0.8 per pound.


----------



## frozenstar (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow.. that looks so good!  Those are my favorites!  Specially the shrimps..


----------



## black chef (Apr 20, 2010)

i'm from La, and I'm moving back to La in about 3 weeks... just as the price of crawfish continue to fall.

there's NOTHING like having access to FRESH crawfish, crabs, & shrimp and esp when they're all within a 30 min drive and at wholesale prices.

i get all of my shrimp down at the dock about 25 miles from my Mom's house... right off the boat, right out of the net.


----------

